# 2012 Nationals?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Anyone know where the 2012 ADGA Nationals are going to be held? I couldn't go to the Nationals this year, due to plane ticket prices and whatnot, but maybe if it's not too far away next year, I could make it...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think someone on another thread said CO. :shrug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hmmm. Well, that's at least a LITTLE closer than this year's Nationals! A little bird had told me Idaho, but now I can't remember who that little bird was.... :?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Idaho is for the 2012 ADGA Convention.
I do believe 2012 nationals are in Colorado...not positive though.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ah ha! I knew Idaho was in there somewhere! Can I ask a really dumb question? What's the difference between the nationals and the convention? :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes, it is in Loveland, CO


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This is what they mentioned to me when I asked - The National Show is July 6-14TH at The Ranch (Larimer County Fairgrounds) in Loveland, CO but is also a short drive from Fort Collins and Longmont, all three towns have lots of accommodations. We are also within an hour drive of Rocky Moun...tain National Park in Estes, CO and 30 minutes from Old Town Fort Collins with lots of shopping, Microbrewery tours, and great food. We are also are an hour North of Denver with lots of museums, zoo, aquarium, Cherry Creek Mall, water world, 6 Flags Elich Gardens, and many other attractions.

They have a facebook page set up at CDGA 2012 Dairy Goat National Show


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

July 6th through 14th, eh? Hmmmm, I wonder if I could get away with saying that it's a birthday present for myself, seeing as I'll be there for my b-day.... :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We are going, I'm SUPER excited!! :leap: Are you planning on going Goat Song? It would be great to meet! :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to go  I can't wait - as much as I want early babies - I am going to have to wait on some


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm hoping to go - just not sure if I can afford it just yet.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Any one else going? :chin: It would be awesome to meet some TGS members! :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I would love to go! I just don't know if I can make yet or not....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sans - get with me - I am getting an "apartment" that has 2 double beds - two top stove, microwave, full size fridge - bring own dishes / pans and what not - we can get enough people together and split it! And parking for the trucks/trailers! 

I can't reserve till 1 January - but I already talked to the manager!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's a good idea Allison! :thumb:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am hoping to go!! Just waiting to see how my kidding season goes next spring and how the girls look.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Kylee - I am pretty stoked - that way if I have milkers that aren't showing but have to come - they are parked off site - hidden ;-) LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're welcome...very smart idea! :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm hoping to go to this one too. It'll be my first Open Show, before I was always a 4H member (they say I'm too old now  LIKE WE CAN GROW OUT OF IT!!)

I'm gonna be entering my doe Lissa and (pleaseohpleaseohplease) her doeling(s). I might enter Rosie's kids too if I can figure how....


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> Sans - get with me - I am getting an "apartment" that has 2 double beds - two top stove, microwave, full size fridge - bring own dishes / pans and what not - we can get enough people together and split it! And parking for the trucks/trailers!
> 
> I can't reserve till 1 January - but I already talked to the manager!


Wow, you're ahead of the game! :wink:

I seriously want to go, and all my does will be kidding in December through January, so that's out of the way. The hard part is figuring out plane tickets, lodging, how to get to the show (I am so geographically challenged that it's not even funny!). Going places scares me; I don't even like going 20 minutes into town! I think if I was on my own I would end up plunking down in the airport and crying. :roll: I want to take the ADGA judging seminar/course thingy next year, and try to work towards getting licensed, but is that held at the Nationals, or the convention?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It would be awesome to meet! :thumbup: Davyhollow, are you going to show your Nigies at the 2012 Nationals if you go?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I may. Like I said, need to get them registered and pured up a bit haha. Depends on a lot of things. I'll only be showing next summer if I get more does, I need more Alpines!!! (And a few more ND never hurt anyone )


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I don't think I would bring any goats next year, if I do get to go. My life situation right now is forcing me to breed most of my girls to a Boer buck next month, so the majority of kids will be crossbreds.  I will be breeding one Jr. Nubian doeling to a Kastdemur buck, and another to a Goldthwaite buck, so who knows? Maybe their kids will be old enough, and nice enough to take to the show.  And I just might bring along a ND or two....


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, and Capri might tag along if Milkmaid10 is going to be there! :laugh:


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

kelebek said:


> Sans - get with me - I am getting an "apartment" that has 2 double beds - two top stove, microwave, full size fridge - bring own dishes / pans and what not - we can get enough people together and split it! And parking for the trucks/trailers!
> 
> I can't reserve till 1 January - but I already talked to the manager!


I've got both support and encouragement from my other half to go, and time to save up for the trip 

Allison I PM you! :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me get with you as soon as I get back from Nationals next week!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Obviously it will be too far for us to show but maybe we can get out there to watch or "help"


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Amika you should come to AGS Nationals! In 2012 they will be here in NJ. I will be posting a thread on it soon. I just am waiting for confirmation on dates. :greengrin: Hopefully lots of people here will came and attend!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Amika - you and Lisa better come out to hang!!! Omg that would be so much fun - u all are WAY to much fun!!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I just gotta save my pennies, not buy any goats/sheep next spring and twist Lisa's arm!! Not sure which of those will be the hardest. :wink: 

AGS in NJ will definitely be an option. Will have to try and make that happen too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mon Reve Farm said:


> AGS in NJ will definitely be an option. Will have to try and make that happen too.


 :thumb: 
Yes it is exciting that AGS Nationals will be here! 
I so hope that lots of Goat Spot people will be able to come! 
I will be having a big BBQ at my house since I am only about 1/2 hour away. :greengrin:


----------

